# build your own



## philconnell

hi everyone,has anyone got any examples price and expirience of buying a plot of land and building your own house,4 bedroom,2 bathroom,and about 700-1000m2 of usable garden for kids playing,planting fruit and veg etc,looking at west auckland titirangi langholme etc,thankyou...


----------



## G-Mo

When you say "building your own", do you mean to physically build the house yourself, or just have a builder build it for you?


----------



## philconnell

G-Mo said:


> When you say "building your own", do you mean to physically build the house yourself, or just have a builder build it for you?


hi,thanks for response,i would not do all the build but would like to do as much as poss,i am a plumber/gas fitter/with electrical skills and quals but would need help with construction...just trying to compare the price/hassle compared with buying a house...


----------



## G-Mo

philconnell said:


> hi,thanks for response,i would not do all the build but would like to do as much as poss,i am a plumber/gas fitter/with electrical skills and quals but would need help with construction...just trying to compare the price/hassle compared with buying a house...


Do you have the money to build the house yourself? Banks tend not to give mortgages to owner builds unless the owner is a registered builder or has a registered builder under contract.

I've built several houses myself (in Canada), I am not a registered builder (very aggressive DIYer), but I had the cash to fund the builds myself and only mortgaged the property.


----------



## philconnell

will have equity on house over here,but i would have no idea of an amount needed,its abit chicken/egg ish i can only do it if i have enough money,but i dont know how much that is!!!


----------



## topcat83

philconnell said:


> hi everyone,has anyone got any examples price and expirience of buying a plot of land and building your own house,4 bedroom,2 bathroom,and about 700-1000m2 of usable garden for kids playing,planting fruit and veg etc,looking at west auckland titirangi langholme etc,thankyou...


Hi there

We did all the planning, got to the day before advising the builder - then the house down the road came up for sale! So we've done all the homework. I'll send you a link... (can't do it on here as it's to a website we have put together and we can't have the Moderators breaking the rules  )


----------



## philconnell

topcat83 said:


> Hi there
> 
> We did all the planning, got to the day before advising the builder - then the house down the road came up for sale! So we've done all the homework. I'll send you a link... (can't do it on here as it's to a website we have put together and we can't have the Moderators breaking the rules  )


hi sounds good how do i get that info from you without breaking forum rules?////thanks


----------



## topcat83

philconnell said:


> hi sounds good how do i get that info from you without breaking forum rules?////thanks


Sent.

Here's a list of sections in Waitakere too... Lifestyle Sections and Sections for Sale - Realestate.co.nz


----------



## philconnell

topcat83 said:


> Sent.
> 
> Here's a list of sections in Waitakere too... Lifestyle Sections and Sections for Sale - Realestate.co.nz


hi again topcat,excuse my ignorance you said "sent" but where did you send it? thanks again...


----------



## topcat83

philconnell said:


> hi again topcat,excuse my ignorance you said "sent" but where did you send it? thanks again...


I think I sent you a private message! I wonder where I sent it to?


----------



## G-Mo

philconnell said:


> hi again topcat,excuse my ignorance you said "sent" but where did you send it? thanks again...


Click "Your Notificantions" in the top right then select "Unread private messages", if it's there!


----------



## philconnell

*recieved*



G-Mo said:


> Click "Your Notificantions" in the top right then select "Unread private messages", if it's there!


thankyou topcat, very good reading,owe you one ....


----------



## philconnell

Thanks also G-Mo...


----------

